#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм на аудио и видео >  > > >  >  >  Экскурсия в ады

## Леонид Ш

Аниме-экскурсия в ады описанные Бодхисаттвой Кшитигарбхой

Видео-экскурсия в ады на основе средневековой китайской живописи

Собственно сайт, посвященный адам и тому как в них не оказаться

----------

Aion (25.03.2010), Jenia Morozova (10.11.2011), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (25.03.2010), Клим Самгин (25.03.2010), лесник (26.03.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.06.2010), Чиффа (18.09.2010)

----------


## Топпер

Готично.

----------


## Aion

Добро пожаловать в ад!

----------

Клим Самгин (25.03.2010), Леонид Ш (26.03.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.06.2010), Шавырин (09.06.2010)

----------


## Егор С.

еще на бойне очень убедительно.
а также некоторые провинциальные поликлиники бесплатной медицины,
(( только что от туда ))

----------


## Joy

Австралийский художник-моделист Марк Пауэлл создал весьма натуралистическую визуализацию ада и его обитателей: http://nnm.ru/blogs/horror1017/mark_powell_australia/

----------

Zom (09.06.2010), Шавырин (09.06.2010)

----------


## Буль

Виноват, а кто определил "наутралистичность"?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Виноват, а кто определил "наутралистичность"?


На всякий случай:



> *НАТУРАЛИСТИ́ЧЕСКИЙ*, -ая, -ое. 
> 1. Прил. к натурализм. Натуралистическое направление в живописи. 
> 2. Характеризующийся вниманием к бытовым деталям, отсутствием обобщения в описании, изображении действительности. Натуралистическое описание. □ Ей претил «бытовизм», простое фотографирование действительности ---, а тем более смакование натуралистических подробностей. Щепкина-Куперник, О М. Н. Ермоловой.

----------

Аньезка (09.06.2010)

----------


## Joy

Бао, я указываю на натуралистичность объектов изображения (а не на то, что вот так, как там представлено, выглядят ады), т. е., я так понимаю, художник в таких сценах видит ад (это мое предположение) или, может статься, свое окружение. 
А как вы считаете, что он передает в своих работах?

----------


## Zom

Любопытно, что у него там много тарелочек изображено -)
И тем не менее, это очень даже канонично, потому что существа ада (что-то) кушают -) :




> C распадом тела, после смерти, он рождается в аду. Он живёт там, и пребывает там за счёт пищи [на которой живут] существа ада.  (из АН 10.177)

----------


## Буль

> Бао, я указываю на натуралистичность объектов изображения (а не на то, что вот так, как там представлено, выглядят ады), т. е., я так понимаю, художник в таких сценах видит ад (это мое предположение) или, может статься, свое окружение. 
> А как вы считаете, что он передает в своих работах?


Художник никогда не выражает ничего, кроме своего мироощущения.

А то, что он "передаёт" во многом зависит от мироощущения зрителя.

----------

Марина В (16.09.2010)

----------


## Sadhak

Вот здесь потрясающие фото и про ады там тоже  :Smilie: 
http://traveliving.org/white-temple-wat-rong-khun/

----------

Дордже (16.09.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (17.09.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

По статистике зарегистрированых преступлений связанных с угрозой жизни (грабежи, убийства, побои, изнасилования и т.п.) в разных странах колеблется от 1 до 20 на 10000 жителей в год. Обобщенно, по разным оценкам за год в мире совершается (включая незарегистрированные) порядка 4-5 миллионов актов насилия. При этом от самого акта насилия так или иначе серьезное психически страдают родные и близкие потерпевших, что общим числом увеличивает число мучений, связанных с насилием до 10-15 миллионов. Практически, это обозначает, что каждые две секунды один человек ввергается в страдание по причине насилия.

Это только бытовые случае, не считая войн, болезней и стихийных бедствий. И это не считая страданий животных. То есть это - результаты прямых намерений причинить вред (то есть, содержащие преступный умысел). Если добавить к этому только статистику дорожно-транспортных происшествий, число страданий возрастает втрое. Суммарно, всех актов мучений только людей насчитывается до десяти каждую секунду.

В среднем люди живут 60-80 лет. Это значит, что за приблизительно 60 лет умирает и рождается около 6 миллиардов человек. Это порядка 100 миллионов в год. Или три человека каждую секунду - естественная скорость обновления человечества.

Роды тоже малоприятный процесс, как для матери, так и для ребенка. То есть еще 6 новых актов страданий каждую секунду. 

20 возникающих каждую секунду страданий на 6 миллиардов жителей. Если бы все жители были объединены в одно большое существо, оно бы даже не заметило.

Это все равно, как если каждую секунду 20 новых клеток Вашей кожи испытывали бы какой-либо стресс. 

Но если Вы Бодхисаттва, только представьте, каждый удар Вашего сердца отмечает 10-20 мучений людей на планете.

----------

Lion Miller (30.09.2010), Марина В (16.09.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (17.09.2010)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Вот здесь потрясающие фото и про ады там тоже 
> http://traveliving.org/white-temple-wat-rong-khun/


Кто-то, даже делая адскую скульптуру, не теряет чувство юмора.

----------

Joy (17.09.2010), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (17.09.2010), Won Soeng (16.09.2010), Кузьмич (17.09.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (17.09.2010)

----------

